# Question for englishspeakers



## alc112

what was the first thing you learned in spanish?


----------



## dave

Dos cervezas por favor.


----------



## Alpha0ne

Dónde este  el toiletto, porfovor?????


----------



## Sev

Alpah0ne said:
			
		

> Dónde este  el toiletto, porfovor?????


Hey funny i'm currently trying to learn spanish and that's the first thing i've learned too !


----------



## amenrah0303

"para los perros"


----------



## kenny74

"Ninja Tortugas" would you believe? Never really helped much.


----------



## fetchezlavache

mantequilla (hope spelling is correct it's about the only word i know !) but tonight there is a mexican movie on tv, i intend to watch it undubbed !


----------



## Edwin

I didn't start Spanish till highschool. The first lines of my Spanish textbook, *El Camino Real*, were:

¿Qué es el burro?
El burro es un animal.
El burro es un animal importante.
¿Es grande el burro? 
No, señor; el burro no es grande.



Knowing that the donkey was important when I was in highschool tells you how long ago it was.  I imagine that book is no longer used.


----------



## Avalon

maybe "si" and "no"


----------



## lsp

"¿Como esta Usted?"
"Estoy bien, gracias. Y Usted?"


----------



## Back2School

i have begun to learn spanish and there are words like
hola!
buenos dias
le mah-dray
que pasa
mi amor
como esta usted


----------



## Tabac

fetchezlavache said:
			
		

> mantequilla (hope spelling is correct it's about the only word i know !) but tonight there is a mexican movie on tv, i intend to watch it undubbed !


I learned it in a little "poem":

_Ropa_ isn't rope;
_Sopa_ isn't soap;
And butter's 'meant to kill ya'.

By the way, your spelling is correct.


----------



## keos

the usual greetings,
buenos dias, buenas tardes and buenas noches what i dont understand is, how come buenos and buenas have different spelling?


----------



## NTFS

keos said:
			
		

> the usual greetings,
> buenos dias, buenas tardes and buenas noches what i dont understand is, how come buenos and buenas have different spelling?


 certain rules are being followed when using -as/-os (feminie/masculine) they have gender. buenas dias/tardes/noches, they use buenas because these (dia(s), tarde(s), noche(s) the (S) Plural, words are feminine in gender. 1 rule states that nouns ending ing S,I,R,N,O,E & L are of the feminin gender.. or something like that... i'm no very familiar w/ the rules and exemptions but there are alot! i mean alot!....


----------



## keos

NTFS said:
			
		

> certain rules are being followed when using -as/-os (feminie/masculine) they have gender. buenas dias/tardes/noches, they use buenas because these (dia(s), tarde(s), noche(s) the (S) Plural, words are feminine in gender. 1 rule states that nouns ending ing S,I,R,N,O,E & L are of the feminin gender.. or something like that... i'm no very familiar w/ the rules and exemptions but there are alot! i mean alot!....


 
Oh i see, i think i need to learn a lot or better yet to take a short course in Spanish, thanks for the ideas..


----------



## NTFS

keos said:
			
		

> Oh i see, i think i need to learn a lot or better yet to take a short course in Spanish, thanks for the ideas..


 

 yes you should try it... a short course will do.... i've only studies spanish for 3 months and i've learned alot... and there's more to learn... you should also buy the book 501 verbs.... i contains 501 verbs and their conjugations... 1 word has more than 25 conjugations depending on the use.. or you can check out this website www.businesspanish.com there are lessons and tests... it's actually fun... try it... and good luck... it's a very useful site...


----------



## keos

NTFS said:
			
		

> yes you should try it... a short course will do.... i've only studies spanish for 3 months and i've learned alot... and there's more to learn... you should also buy the book 501 verbs.... i contains 501 verbs and their conjugations... 1 word has more than 25 conjugations depending on the use.. or you can check out this website www.businesspanish.com there are lessons and tests... it's actually fun... try it... and good luck... it's a very useful site...


 
  *THANK YOU VERY MUCH..I'LL TAKE ALL YOUR SUGSESTIONS!!!   *


----------



## NTFS

keos said:
			
		

> *THANK YOU VERY MUCH..I'LL TAKE ALL YOUR SUGSESTIONS!!!   *


  YOU'RE VERY MUCH WELCOME...


----------



## Jonegy

Like Dave - Dos cervezas por favor  followed very rapidly by 
"Hola chica que passa ???" - After that I really learnt spanish (or castillano is they prefer in  S. America)  ;-)


----------



## benlieb

When I was in 9th grade in southern california, my first day of school I was called:

*pendejo.*

 Then I learned: 

*mierda.*

 It's been downhill ever since. Now I'm an interpreter at a hospital!


----------



## VenusEnvy

I worked in a restaurant a few years ago, and I asked one of the cooks for a peice of bread. I said to him, "Deme más pan por favor." He gave me a funny look, and told me that what I said _didn't _ mean what I thought. I asked him, "So, how do I say that?" He told me next time to shout, "Demelo de la tras, por favor." So, I did. Telling from the looks people gave me, I knew it wasn't right . . .  He thought it was pretty funny, but it just gave me a bad reputation from the beginning. lol


----------



## Conchi

Alpah0ne said:
			
		

> Dónde este  el toiletto, porfovor?????


 
¿Dónde está el aseo, por favor?


----------



## basurero

¿Qué pasa tío?


----------

